# FS: Misc Fish In Surrey/Newton



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Need These Fish Gone To Make Room For New Ones.

11" Johanssen Pike Cichlid $10
6" To 11" Tinfoil Barbs $10 Each Or $50 For All 7

Serious Inquires Only !!!!!
You Must Pick !!!!!
I Am In Surrey/Newton
[email protected]


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Synodontis Eupterus I Believe Is The Name Of The Spotted Catfish.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Feather Fin Squeaker And Synodontus Eupterus Are The Same Thing!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I would for sure say not a community fish, more like community with caution.
they can be aggressive, never had them actually harm my other fish but I have seen him chase the crap out of my other catfish. If your fish are around the same size I would say you are fine, but if they are a lot smaller than the feather fin he could be a problem depending on your tank size and if the other fish have places to hide out once in a while.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Post To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## SparkyOscar (Oct 4, 2010)

that albino is a beauty wish I had room for him in my tank!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------

